# Fairly easy hike in white mtns. Nh



## kappygirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello! My husband and I are interested in finding a hike of approximately 2 hrs. duration- not overly difficult- in the N.H. White Mountains area. We have done Arethusa Falls, Champney Falls, and Black Cap Mtn. - so in those general areas.
Thanks!


----------



## billski (Jun 23, 2010)

kappygirl said:


> Hello! My husband and I are interested in finding a hike of approximately 2 hrs. duration- not overly difficult- in the N.H. White Mountains area. We have done Arethusa Falls, Champney Falls, and Black Cap Mtn. - so in those general areas.
> Thanks!



Consider Mt. Willard, Sawyer Pond or Lonesome Lake.


----------



## Angus (Jun 23, 2010)

billski said:


> Consider Mt. Willard, Sawyer Pond or Lonesome Lake.



Mount Willard would be my choice - great views for the duration and effort.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 23, 2010)

Mount Willard or Lonesome Lake are two of the best two hour round trip hikes in the Whites that I can think of. Great views either way.


----------



## threecy (Jun 24, 2010)

Just south of the Whites, Mt. Roberts via the Mt. Roberts Trail near Moultonborough.

Iron Mountain (continue past the summit to the southern ledges) near Jackson.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 26, 2010)

All the hikes mentioned and Indian Head just south of Franconia Notch.  Maybe four miles round trip with some nice views


----------



## Edd (Jun 26, 2010)

Kearsarge Mountain, just a couple of miles from downtown North Conway.  Alot of bang for the buck and under 2 hours to the top.


----------



## cannonist (Jul 24, 2010)

How long do you mean by short? Welch Dicky is a wonderful loop for the views and waterfalls. Its pretty minimal effort, but there is one steep section. If you want somthing shorter try comb pond or Smarts brook.


----------



## John Holme (Sep 12, 2010)

My wife & I did Welch Dickey this week.  It's a real gem.  4.4 mi.  took us 3 1/2 hrs. You cross open ledges with spectacular views & there are a few fun rock scrambles.  It's off Rt. 49 near Campton, NH.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 13, 2010)

WD is the best fairly short loop in the area. quite a bit for a minimal effort.  Done it at least a dozen times.  Well at least that is my opinion.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 13, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago we did Sugarloaf North and South in Twin Mountain, awesome hike!  3.5 miles not a lot of vertical but GREAT views!  Views of the Presidential Range, Wiley Range, Zealand, easy/moderate hike with awesome rewards!


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 13, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> A couple of weeks ago we did Sugarloaf North and South in Twin Mountain, awesome hike!  3.5 miles not a lot of vertical but GREAT views!  Views of the Presidential Range, Wiley Range, Zealand, easy/moderate hike with awesome rewards!


+1 !!!

Surprised I had not mentioned the Sugarloaf hiker in my original post in this thread. This is a GREAT hike! Especially when paired with staying at the WMNF campground of the same name. I have done this hike a few times including a *sunset hike* which was absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 13, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> +1 !!!
> 
> Surprised I had not mentioned the Sugarloaf hiker in my original post in this thread. This is a GREAT hike! Especially when paired with staying at the WMNF campground of the same name. I have done this hike a few times including a *sunset hike* which was absolutely fabulous.



Next summer we're definately staying at that campground to do that hike again, as well as others in the immediate area.


----------



## gpetrics (Sep 14, 2010)

One thing not mentioned, is driving to the top of Mt Washington, and hiking down to Lakes of the Clouds hut and back to the summit. Fantastic huge reward hike... let the car do the work!!


----------



## Hiking New England (Mar 22, 2011)

The Lincoln Woods trail is pretty good. Well, most of it is. Some of it is just on an old rail bed (boring).


----------

